# HCC Coding Jobs



## second to none  (Oct 7, 2015)

Has anyone work for optum UHG through CSI companies?.  How is there 4 to 8 weeks training and HCC coding?


----------



## Becky5 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm curious to know as well.


----------



## Therysa Sparks (Oct 28, 2015)

you are given the basic training of 3 weeks, then you will be kept in training till you meet productivity and accuracy standards.


----------



## aprild (Feb 11, 2016)

*Optum/UHC*

DO any of you all work there?


----------

